# PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE sioux falls weather be right once



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

so far today - "WINTER STORM WATCH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON UNTIL FRIDAY...HEAVY SNOW FORECAST IN SIOUX FALLS WITH 12-18+" LIKELY...STAY TUNED FOR THE LATEST INFORMATION." -

I hope they are right!! talk about a white christmas and some wind with it make it all nice and hard to get around...

http://www.keloland.com/weather/kelo/

they dont seem to be right very often, but everyone I have found it saying simalar.... so maybe? 18" might bury my plow


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

I have seen a couple of forecasts saying we are all going to get socked..... from eastern sd to western wi.


----------

